# LOOPED FLATS?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I must be losing it for sure. Today I was thinking of a new band configuration and I hit upon this "looped flat" idea. We must have tried it huh? Basically it would be a band set for an old style slotted fork where you could use a thin latex and get doubled bands on each side. The cut would be made with a piece of latex folded on top of itself and clamped and then marked out in a taper like normal. Make the cut and you would have a band fat in the middle and thin at both ends, Fold the fat ends, stretch it through the slot -lock in the loop ( rubber or matchstick) and then you would have the thinner end tied to a pouch. Am I losing it or what? We must have tried this-Anyone?????? :hmm:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

This was done by Saunders, or I should say, that is how they cut their bands. A single piece folded in half:

http://www.3riversarchery.com/black+mamba+twin+slingshot+flat+bands_i9937_baseitem.html


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

IF I remember correctly, The MAIN ISSUE is the WASTE.

Cheers.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

It's cool with strait cut bands. I have shot them out of ring shooters. They gett a little tangled.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes I have done this with latex .030 Just like cleaver mentioned that is saunders & Tex Shooters design....In fact Tex shooter's LB2000 bands are made that way

That band set will last 2,000 rounds....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I knew it sounded familiar when I thought of doing it. With this stuff you are always learning and also relearning! thanks guys!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

kinda like 3/4 looped 107s?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

The lb2000 band sets Tex sells are looped on the pouch side. They are the special hourglass design for more endurance. 
But, connected at the narrow end, the opposite of what you are proposing Gary. 
If it's a first? Who knows? There's a first for anything. I suggest you talk to Tex. Maybe Saunders is interested what you have to say as well. Sounds like a good idea to me, anyway ????


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

Clever Moniker said:


> This was done by Saunders, or I should say, that is how they cut their bands. A single piece folded in half:
> 
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/black+mamba+twin+slingshot+flat+bands_i9937_baseitem.html


Are those bands good? How do they compare to DTG?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jacob Smalley said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > This was done by Saunders, or I should say, that is how they cut their bands. A single piece folded in half:
> ...


They are excellent. Almost as fast as thera gold, the difference is minimal. They do require 15-25 shots break-in in my experience but after that they draw Nice and smooth. And they last n last n last n last until you can't believe you're still shooting the same set.

Darn shame they are so hard to get a hold of in Europe, I just have the one set... Would be nice if SimpleShot could set up a deal with Tex Herriman or Saunders for overseas delivery...


----------

